# Looking at S&W Shields



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Specifically the EZ .380 and the Shield XL, both newer models; and single stacks.
Any experience with either?










9mm. single stack, 4" barrel, fiber optic sights. I like this model with the 4" barrel over the standard 3.3" length barrel, especially for cross draw use from an 11 O'clock position.










This is the EZ model made particularly for those who have difficulty racking a slide.
Very good for women, and others who need a very easy slide to fill and rack. Also has low recoil and is a single stack as well.
My wife shot this with impressive results- and it was her first time on a range, _and_ shooting a pistol.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d buy the standard Shield. It is a great gun. They got it all right on the original. I don’t see any advantage to a 4” barrel on this gun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

performance center gun is like the difference between Chevy and GMC. One is just a tad bit better. In this case the performance gun should have a better trigger pull as well as a trigger break.

I am also not into the safety squeeze on back of the grips.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts guys I appreciate them.

In addition to Dovans observations for the slightly longer XL, although perhaps small there will be a faster sight acquisition, less recoil, and a faster bullet velocity, plus another almost 3/4 of an inch barrel length to make a better balance as the gun rides in a cross draw holster IWB on the belt at eleven o'clock.
All small positives that add up with no negatives if I can afford the price.

Dovans... I was seriously considering the Springfield XD-S or XD until talking with a cop friend who said that police don't like the grip safety because of it potentially preventing the firing of the gun if the officer's shooting hand becomes injured with a partial loss of grip strength from getting cut or shot.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought the .380EZ this year but have yet to shoot it. I bought it to keep handy in the house and for my wife to be able to use easily, but truth be told, I've got pretty bad arthritis in my hands and I love the slide and the grip. Before buying I read reviews and watched YouTube vids and am really satisfied with my purchase. The gun just feels good in my hand. As for carrying it as a concealed weapon, it may be a bit on the bigger side but will fit handily in a jacket pocket. Again, mine is just for in the house.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ruminator said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys I appreciate them.
> 
> In addition to Dovans observations for the slightly longer XL, although perhaps small there will be a faster sight acquisition, less recoil, and a faster bullet velocity, plus another almost 3/4 of an inch barrel length to make a better balance as the gun rides in a cross draw holster IWB on the belt at eleven o'clock.
> All small positives that add up with no negatives if I can afford the price.
> ...


I've got family with both pistols and have shot them both. I don't think you could go wrong with either one. It boils down to what you prefer. 
As far as injury to your hand and not being able to depress a grip saftey? I think that my be overthinking it a tad. The 1911s had a grip saftey for over a hundred years and I've never heard of that complaint. Anything's possible I guess but I wouldn't base a decision on it.
As far as compact polymer striker fired pistols go, I settled on a Ruger LC9s Pro. 
Shot more than a few and chose that. I carry 4 different ones but that goes 80% of the time. 
Shoot a few of the proven pistols and see what you like.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure both Shields are excellent guns.

Yes, I know the history for the 1911's. I'm just passing on what a seasoned detective told me.
I can see LEO's wanting to increase in every way the odds to their favor. And there is a line of reasoning that makes sense.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

stormfront, I hope you like it. My wife sure did when she loaded, worked the slide, and shot an EZ.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Ruminator said:


> stormfront, I hope you like it. My wife sure did when she loaded, worked the slide, and shot an EZ.


I'm not crazy about handguns. I'd much rather have bought a new shotgun or a good steelhead rod but the world has changed through no fault of mine and I've got to live in it. I hope and pray that the gun never has to spit in defense. That being said, I do believe that I got my money's worth.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ditto, of course!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I carry the Springfield XDS Mod 2.0 (3.3" barrel) in 9mm & have found it to be a very nice CCW. Nothing negative to say about the compact version of the Shield as I shot it well, I just preferred the Springfield. Recoil is very manageable & target acquisition on follow-up shots seems to be fine w/ either 115 grain target loads or the heavier 137 grain Hornady low recoil Critical Defense loads. I plan on doing some trigger upgrades & adding Tritium sights soon. I use an N82 Tactical IWB & have a Safariland Kydex OWB holster w/ a nice retention feature for under heavier fall/winter clothing. The primary benefit to the grip safety is just that....the weapon won't fire accidentally unless the safety lever is properly depressed. I'll be purchasing a sub-compact CCW soon. I like the fit/feel of the S&W Bodyguard but the stock trigger really needs upgraded on that pistol. I also like the new version of the Ruger LC-9...the S model, which has a much better factory trigger IMO. Mike


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your experience with your EDC Mike.
Around here those Bodyguards are really moving- selling out even.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have a Bodyguard and Shield. They are both great guns.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hard to beat a 9mm Shield for $240 + tax+ fees


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the first gen M&P 9mm and just recently I got the M&P 2.0 40 S&W compact with the 4 inch barrel. I like them both, But I love the compact M&P 2.0 40 S&W. Its 13+1 on the 40 and 15+1 on the 9mm. It is my new carry gun. I also put night sights on it. I got the BlackHawk Serpa Sportster for a holster because it locks in the gun so if someone tries to grab the gun in a scuffle, they aint getten it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've no experience with these new models. I've had several Shields all used but mint condition. They are good guns but I ended up with them because owners, senior citizens & women had a hard time racking slide. A small 9mm pistol operating as a blow back has to have a stiff spring. If not it has to have bolt mass = additional weight.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

My wife has arthritis in her hands and has had trouble racking slides in the past. She did like the 380 EZ and I shot it myself too. Nice little pistol. The wife carries a Walther PPS M2 for EDC and also loves her Walther Creed, which is very easy to rack as well. She hasn't had racking issues with the PPS, so long as she doesn't top off the magazine. One round less makes it easier to manipulate.

Me, I just carry an FNX-45. 15+1 rounds of .45 ACP +P happiness will solve most problems I expect to encounter. Anything more and I grab the FN SLP off the rack in the bedroom and introduce them to my old pal, Buck, as in 00.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

The original M&P 9mm Shield is on sale at Fin Feather Fur Outfitters now for $209.99 after a $50 rebate. The rebate is for all M&P Shields in 9mm & 380 Shield EZ pistols. Their website has all of the details.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I believe the price on the 380EZ is $279 after the $50 rebate which is still a great price.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I see that S&W has come at with a Shield 9mm EZ now.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife was able to rack a SW 380 EZ. But still struggled somewhat. She much more adept with SW 22 pistol.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just bought the new shield EZ 9mm for my wife. Ive only put about 50 rounds through it but so far I like it. Its not as easy to work the slide as the .380 version but still an improvement over most 9mm pistols. Was gonna get the 380 but if she has the 9mm we can share ammo which makes it convenient.


----------

